# plow for an 8N



## showme69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I just bought an 8N and am looking to get a plow. Can the 8N handle a 3-bottom plow or should I stick with a 2-bottom? Thanks.


----------



## donoliver2 (Jul 19, 2007)

Showme69,
I have a 52 8N w/a Dearborn 14" 2 bottom, mod 10-156 I think the plow was purchaced with the tractor new & it is a perfect match It also is all the N wants It really makes the governor kick in. 
Hope this helps
DonO


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

No the 8N cannot handle a 3 bottom plow it hasnt got enough horse power or traction for that size plow.


----------



## showme69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------

